# New member (from Sweden!)



## Doris (Feb 27, 2009)

My name is Elli, I'm from Sweden, which, if I've got this right, makes me one of a handful Europeans in here. I've registered hoping to discovere new views on horse issues, and to meet interesting new people who share my passion. Unlike many of you, I haven't got a horse of my own; however, I spend a considerable number of hours each week grooming and riding a Swedish Warmblood named *Rino*. His owners, a married couple with small children and admirable knowledge in the field of horses, occassionally give me riding lessons which, after several years riding English, has geared my interest towards western riding.

And by the way, since I assume many of you have English as your native language, which I have not, I would appreciate you being indulgent towards the lingustic mistakes I might do. I'm taking high school in English so I should be quite comfortable with the language, but sometimes I feel lost in an overwhelming forest of nuances...









_Rino, last summer._


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome Doris, I'm sure you'll enjoy the Horse Forum. Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome to the HF and hope you enjoy it here . If you have any questions, feel free to ask! HAve fun!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome Elli from an Ohioian. (The Buckeye State)

you will enjoy your time here I am sure.

And don't worry about your english, It is very good

alot better than mine and I live here.:lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

also there are Icelanders, Finnish, English, German, Australian, New Zealanders
Welsh, here as well, I hope I am not leaving any country out.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares, who love Western, of course!


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Elli and welcome to the group, I hope you will like it here as much as I do or should I say...

Hej Elli och valkommen till gruppen, jag hoppas att du kommer att gilla det har stallet lika mycket som mig. 

Forresten Elli din engelska ar ganska bra sa fortsatt och plugga och om du behover nagon hjalp alls sa bara sag till.

Hoppas att du har en harlig tid med hastarna.

I am a Swede now living in Canada for the last 10 yrs for those who were wondering what language that was. :lol:


----------

